
Silicon Valley housing crisis epitomized in this listing for a $899/month tent - ohjeez
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-silicon-valley-housing-crisis-is-epitomized-in-this-listing-for-a-899month-tent-2015-6
======
a3n
Wow. I'm in the Denver metro area, nice neighborhood, 2BR 2BA for $990 per
month.

Some of y'all ought to relocate your companies out of the monoculture to
somewhere sensible. We have Boulder if you want things to be a little
expensive.

Do you _really_ need to be near Stanford?

